# dinovo edge bluetooth

## hedmo

hi 

i have got my b-t to start and it sees my keyboard but when i authorize it,it disconnect  an be find again.

i have used the dinovo edge wiki to get it to work.now i am lost 

thanks for you time

mybox ~ # dmesg | grep BT

[    2.593621] usb 4-1: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[    3.156834] usb 4-1.2: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[    3.167322] input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/input/input4

[    3.167864] generic-usb 0003:046D:C713.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1.2/input0

[    3.337905] usb 4-1.3: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[    3.353528] input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.3/4-1.3:1.0/input/input5

[    3.354132] logitech 0003:046D:C714.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1.3/input0

[    5.312144] usb 4-1.1: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[  752.652171] usb 4-1: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[  753.044236] usb 4-1.2: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[  753.055324] input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/input/input8

[  753.055372] generic-usb 0003:046D:C713.0007: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1.2/input0

[  753.225162] usb 4-1.3: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[  753.240528] input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.3/4-1.3:1.0/input/input9

[  753.240593] logitech 0003:046D:C714.0008: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1.3/input0

[  753.529234] usb 4-1.1: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[ 1179.015111] usb 5-2: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[ 1179.409143] usb 5-2.2: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[ 1179.420283] input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-2/5-2.2/5-2.2:1.0/input/input10

[ 1179.420321] generic-usb 0003:046D:C713.0009: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2.2/input0

[ 1179.591099] usb 5-2.3: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

[ 1179.606499] input: Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-2/5-2.3/5-2.3:1.0/input/input11

[ 1179.606568] logitech 0003:046D:C714.000A: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2.3/input0

[ 1179.898144] usb 5-2.1: Product: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver

mybox ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:0b04 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c525 Logitech, Inc. MX Revolution Cordless Mouse

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c713 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 046d:c714 Logitech, Inc. diNovo Edge Keyboard

Bus 005 Device 005: ID 046d:c709 Logitech, Inc. BT Mini-Receiver (HCI mode)

Bus 004 Device 007: ID 1532:0103 Razer USA, Ltd 

Bus 004 Device 008: ID 1532:0200 Razer USA, Ltd 

mybox ~ #

----------

